# New mineral feeders!



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

My wether has been such a pain and was climbing on and pooing and peeing in the box mineral feeder so I found this 
http://dragonfly.jmkarohl.com/files/Min ... 0_PVC_.pdf

We made and hung them today in both goat barns! We had just given them a block since we couldn't keep the mineral feeder clean, but I hope we have solved the problem with the new one! We hung it high enough that he has to step up on a board to reach it. The BEST part is Hubby had most of the parts already!

My question is, how often should we clean out the unused mineral in the bottom? its in the barn so should not get wet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got that same feeder...I had hubby make the one for the does big enough that it holds 8lbs of mineral....the one for the boys holds 4lbs.

Mine are in the barns too...and I have a concrete block set under them to allow the goats to reach without needing to stand up on them....usually after every 3rd or 4th fill, I will set a bucket under the feeder to catch whats left in the bottom after I remove the plug, I then will add new minerals til the level comes up to the opening in the "y" , add the stuff that I took from the bottom then top it off with new....always check to be sure that what you remove from the bottom end still looks and smells the same before you add it back.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

These are cool! we need to make some like this. My goats are very good about not soiling the minerals but I looked over and saw my big ole barn cat watching me, pretty intently, as I poured some new minerals in. The thought crossed my mind......I hope he does not use this as a litter pan! :shocked: 

lol--to my knowledge he has not yet, but I think it will only be a matter of time


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank You for sharing I need this for my Goaties, Hope to make it this week


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

The PVC pipe mineral feeder does a great job. We used Lag Scews to attach it to the wall of the stall. I figured the girls would use it as a scratching post as well - which they do especially rubbing their heads on it.


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link Devin. I have been looking for something like this. 

:stars:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

You are welcome, but I know I am not the first person to post this, I saw the idea here first, but I don't remember who to give credit too!!! 

So far so GOOD! I really like them!!!! 

BTW: Tip for saving money, it calles for a cap on the top which costs about 6 or 7 bucks, but we put in a "temporary" cap that they sell that was only $1!!!! It fits into the hole with a lip holding it in instead of sliding over the pipe. It fits pretty tightly, so I don't think the goats will be able to get it out.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I also made mine a lot shorter than what they call for, only having a few goats.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I just recently made the same mineral feeders because I was having the same problem with the goats fouling the minerals. I made 2, one for minerals and one for baking soda. I wanted to try them to see how they worked before making anymore. I love them and will be making more, some for the buck pen and another one in the girls pen for kelp. Thanks for sharing the link for others to view. It is well worth it to make them.


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's a couple of pix on how I attached it to the stall wall. I used Lag Screws to attach it due to the goats wanting to rub on it constantly. It was very easy to make and luckily I've got more PVC pipe & fittings to make more.
The Lag Screws were 6" long.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

We hung ours with plastic strapping, so it looks like there are several ways to hang them . . . they are very easy to make and hang! 

We made one out of the regular PVC, and then we made one out of thin wall. We put the thin wall in our buck pen to test the durability. If it holds up then we might make all future ones out of the thin wall because the parts are a lot cheaper. However, just in making them the regular PVC was a lot thicker!!!! It may very well be worth the cost of making it with the more expensive parts. It would be very hard to break!!!!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I know that this is an older thread but shortly after it came up, I showed it to my husband and he went out and built one for the Does. This system is working well for us so far and the goats seem to do well with this. Thanks for posting the instructions and everyone for posting photos. I am posting a photo of one of our Doelings getting her minerals.


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice job - she.looks very happy!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

That's a happy goat  Thanks for the ideas..I'm giving my hubby plans to do this as we have the same problem with the minerals getting poo and them stepping in it.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I love that picture! It makes a great advertisement. She's cute, and that's a nice feeder.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I have had them too for a few years & they work beautifully. One for baking soda, one for mineral. Just a tip: make sure you hang them well away from any place they would be exposed to moisture of any kind. I had to move mine away from the waterers because the mineral and soda would get hard & not move down the pipe. Busting it out is a pain!


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

MissMM,
Why do you have "Free Choice" baking soda, is it to keep them from getting bloated?


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Just as a preventative measure. I haven't had a serious health issue with my goats in 6 years so it must be working (knocking on wood).


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

Thn :thumb: x


----------



## hipeatall (Jan 12, 2012)

Very cool mineral feeders!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice .... :hi5:


----------



## dustyroad (Mar 10, 2012)

Devin, I'd be really interested if that pop in cap lasted very long. They're made of light plastic and I've always ended busting off the lips if I use them much. It would definitely buy time to pick up the schd 40 cap at a flea market or elsewhere. I was thinking another alternative might be a clean margarine or sour cream tub, weighted from the inside.


----------

